# World Cup.. Y A W N.... and Im asleep...



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2014)

Serioulsy I tried to watch some of this, I was asleep in 4 minutes.....

Do you have to grow up in a 3rd world country to get into this? 

I dont think if they were shooting flaming arrows at the players during the "match" would even make it interesting..(for me)


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm not a big soccer fan myself.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 13, 2014)

That's how I feel about baseball these days. I can't tell you the last time I sat and watched a full 9 innings.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 13, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> That's how I feel about baseball these days. I can't tell you the last time I sat and watched a full 9 innings.


I'd feel that way too if I were a Mets fan.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 13, 2014)

I kinda think that it's not so great this year because of everything else that is going on...


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Do you have to grow up in a 3rd world country to get into this?


No, you just have to grow up in a country that isn't terrible at football.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 13, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > That's how I feel about baseball these days. I can't tell you the last time I sat and watched a full 9 innings.
> ...




Must be great to root for NJ's team... oh wait


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 13, 2014)

It really is a game that you need to grow up on to follow closely. However, I went to 3 World Cup qualifying matches for the 2000 WC when I was in college. It's like going to a sporting event for your favorite team, except that team happens to represent your entire country. I was hooked after that. I still can't get into MLS or EPL soccer...but International soccer is awesome.


----------



## iwire (Jun 13, 2014)

great Spain -Dutch game...


----------



## akwooly (Jun 15, 2014)

I can't get over the amount of embellishment and acting some players do to draw a penalty.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm really hoping Cameroon breaks out of their group, I think they can take it all.


----------



## iwire (Jun 15, 2014)

akwooly said:


> I can't get over the amount of embellishment and acting some players do to draw a penalty.


those players have a couple years of drama school  ..broadway style...and they made out of jelly!


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 15, 2014)

Because no one in American sports embellishes "contact" to try and gain a competitive advantage. 

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6sk2yNy7m8


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2014)

So y'all are actually watching this?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2014)

It is a little more entertaining than basketball I will give it that...


----------



## akwooly (Jun 15, 2014)

I hate basketball. You also see embellishment and diving in hockey as well.

I have only been following scores and some highlights on espn. One of those Spanish channels on dish had the France Honduras game I watched 20 mins or so then got bored. Was fun to watch in Spanish even though I cannot speak the language. The announcers are so vibrant and enthusiastic over nothing.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 15, 2014)

akwooly said:


> I hate basketball. You also see embellishment and diving in hockey as well.
> 
> I have only been following scores and some highlights on espn. One of those Spanish channels on dish had the France Honduras game I watched 20 mins or so then got bored. Was fun to watch in Spanish even though I cannot speak the language. The announcers are so vibrant and enthusiastic over nothing.


Mystery, Alaska. Good movie.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 15, 2014)

^^ at the end of that movie they mention the city near where I grew up.... we had the rangers farm team back then


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2014)

It would be cool if we had pod races like in the outer rim.....


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 16, 2014)

I hate the flopping... act like they were shot in the back, game is stopped, they get carried off the field, get a sip of water and they're 100% healed and back in the game.

It's a miracle!

Tenth time this game!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 16, 2014)

I believe Dwayne Wade was fined for that flop. Getting the foul still didn't help as they got blown out for 3 straight games.

I hate flopping in soccer. They really need to stop calling fouls on flops.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 16, 2014)

I made a point to watch a World Cup game once. Figured if this is the ultimate stage of the "biggest sport in the world" then I should give it a chance. So I watch and watch and watch and there are a few shots but no score. Finally at the end, there was a questionable penalty call and the guy got a penalty kick that I could have made. That was it, a 1-0 final and an afternoon wasted.

My first and last soccer game


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2014)

The only thing I like about soccer are the topless Brazilian women. I give zero f*cks about anything else that goes on.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 16, 2014)

^^^^^ I am with Him..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 17, 2014)

So go USA ?! :huh:

LOL @ soccer...


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 17, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> So go USA ?! :huh:
> 
> LOL @ soccer...




I feel like maybe y'all are feeling like I do when I try to watch all your space shows and movies... or maybe you aren't drunk enough...

It was a good game last night.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 17, 2014)

USA ! USA ! But is Ghana really any good?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 17, 2014)

akwooly said:


> USA ! USA ! But is Ghana really any good?




They don't have really bad players ... and they were definitely faster than us as well, the US played a lot of the possession game last night


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 17, 2014)

Ghana eliminated the US from the last two World Cups, so yeah, they're pretty good.

Even if you don't like soccer, that was a pretty exciting game. There was a goal in the first 30 seconds, and 2 more in the second half. You had a guy get kicked in the face (broke his nose), a yellow card, a couple of real injuries (not just flops). If you didn't find that game exciting, soccer really isn't for you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 17, 2014)

what is a red card? the refs decide you get suspended for a game instead of a higher power making that determination


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 17, 2014)

A red card is issued for egregious stupidity (see Pepe's red card for head-butting a German player after an elbow yesterday), or for accumulating two yellow cards in a single game.


----------



## goodal (Jun 17, 2014)

So much running. So little accomplished.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2014)

goodal said:


> So much running. So little accomplished.


Ask CSB about running without any accomplishment...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 17, 2014)

Ghana was supposed to beat USA . It was clear who were the better athletes and players. Physically and technically Ghana was way superior. To be fair, the game should have ended like 4-2 in favor of Ghana. They had the USA team on their heels and running back to their arch. For some weird reason they missed shot after shot and I say weird because more than twice they had a clear shot and just kicked the ball over the goal. USA goal keeper is a tall guy, they had to kick low because it has been proven that nothing goes over him. They only goal they they scored was a low one.

The USA guys took advantage of the very few chances they had but that will not work against Germany or even Portugal. Without being an expert I think they are in deep doo doo. Should have send the girls. Now we are talking about a good team.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2014)

Is still like to see Ghana or germany/spain/etc suit up against the worst NFL team though... That would be fun to watch...


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Is still like to see Ghana or germany/spain/etc suit up against the worst NFL team though... That would be fun to watch...


What would they be suiting up for?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2014)

The expression suit up as it relates to football means to put on your shoulder pads helmet etc.........


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> The expression suit up as it relates to* football *means to put on your shoulder pads helmet etc.........


I think most people in the world would think wearing a helmet to play football would be a bit silly.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 17, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > The expression suit up as it relates to* football *means to put on your shoulder pads helmet etc.........
> ...


tell that to the german guy tthat got head bunted...probably wishing he had a helmet then


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 17, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> A red card is issued for egregious stupidity (see Pepe's red card for head-butting a German player after an elbow yesterday), or for accumulating two yellow cards in a single game.




I used to ref kids soccer for the city a few states ago, I "red carded" a coach once.... when I said kids, I mean 5 to 10 year age groups... that one was a half field so it must have been a 5 yo game and the coach was dropping f-bombs on the field in the face of the kids of his own team when they made mistakes.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> The expression suit up as it relates to football means to put on your shoulder pads helmet etc.........








roadwreck said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > The expression suit up as it relates to* football *means to put on your shoulder pads helmet etc.........
> ...




Maybe it would get rid of the occasions where "football" players lay down and cry when the Soccer ball gets stolen from them. :dunno: :dunno:

















Somebody call the wambulance...


----------



## akwooly (Jun 17, 2014)

When i was in little league, I was 12 or 13 at the time our coach would be drunk at practice and games. Was just like bad news bears. I think he was doing it for community service because his kids were all older. But he would cuss at us and hit line drives at us. Looking back at it it was a real unsafe environment. One of the other parents stepped up about 3/4 of the way thru the season and took over.

I've coached 5 yo soccer and it's hard to expect them to do everything right. I didn't expect much at all, my main focus was to get them to stop chasing butterflies or picking dandelions.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2014)

The news is reporting that a large viewing area for the World Cup in Nigeria was just bombed by one of those peaceful loving Muslim suicide bombers


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 18, 2014)

Is it football season yet? :dunno:


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes! There are several football games scheduled for today in fact! I see three games on for today; Australia vs. the Netherlands at noon, Spain vs. Chile at 3 and Cameroon vs. Croatia at 6.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Yes! There are several *football* *soccer* games scheduled for today in fact! I see three games on for today; Australia vs. the Netherlands at noon, Spain vs. Chile at 3 and Cameroon vs. Croatia at 6.


fixt


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! There are several *football* *soccer*  *FOOTBALL* games scheduled for today in fact! I see three games on for today; Australia vs. the Netherlands at noon, Spain vs. Chile at 3 and Cameroon vs. Croatia at 6.
> ...


It was right to begin with, just because you silly yanks decided to use that word for a a different game (that doesn't utilize your feet) doesn't mean that when people do use the word properly you should try and correct them.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 18, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > A red card is issued for egregious stupidity (see Pepe's red card for head-butting a German player after an elbow yesterday), or for accumulating two yellow cards in a single game.
> ...


My first year after little league, my younger brother was still in the league so I umpired there that summer, ages 5-12. I had to throw out a teeball dad who showed up drunk, launching four-letter words at the opposing players... 5 and 6 year olds.


----------



## Supe (Jun 18, 2014)

I think they should periodically let a hungry lion out on the field during soccer games. That would make it waaaay more interesting.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2014)

Supe said:


> I think they should periodically let a hungry lion out on the field during soccer games. That would make it waaaay more interesting.


Like in Gladiator. with the tigers. Awesome!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 18, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...




It was the British not us Yanks that named it Soccer and was named soccer first before everyone else decided to call it "football".

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2010/06/the-origin-of-the-word-soccer/ 



> In fact, in the early days of the sport among the upper echelons of British society, the proper term for the sport was “Soccer”. Not only that, but the sport being referred to as “Soccer” preceded the first recorded instance of it being called by the singular word “Football” by about 18 years, with the latter happening when it became more popular with the middle and lower class. When that happened, the term “Football” gradually began dominating over “Soccer” and the then official name “Association Football”.






So you are wrong... Soccer is the "gentleman's" name for the sport. In essence, "Football" is the name you use if you are middle or lower class....

oking:

If it's on the interwebs it must be true...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2014)

This is an internet discussion forum, we don't give a $hit about the truth.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 18, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> It was right to begin with, just because you silly yanks decided to use that word for a a different game (that doesn't utilize your feet) doesn't mean that when people do use the word properly you should try and correct them.


Punting and field goals aren't accomplished with the use of one's feet? :huh:

Weird...

....and LOL Jim. Well played sir.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 18, 2014)

I had heard the term soccer was developed by the British. Although I thought it was to differentiate it at the time from Rugby Football. Never heard the part about about the upper/lower class thing. It still doesn't change the fact that most of the world decided it was probably a good idea to refer to the game where you use you primarily use your feet as football.

Yes, the punter and kicker do use there feet in American Football, however, most fans don't seem to count them as "real" football players and the NFL itself seems to be changing the rules to make them irrelevant. So I think it's high time we change the name of american football to "Players only actually doing anything for a few seconds before they take a break to chat about the next play with one another".

And who says Soccer is boring?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I think they should periodically let a hungry lion out on the field during soccer games. That would make it waaaay more interesting.
> ...




No, those were CGI...they only pose a threat to intelligence.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 18, 2014)

When you say CGI, do you mean holograms?


----------



## Supe (Jun 18, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> I had heard the term soccer was developed by the British. Although I thought it was to differentiate it at the time from Rugby Football. Never heard the part about about the upper/lower class thing. It still doesn't change the fact that most of the world decided it was probably a good idea to refer to the game where you use you primarily use your feet as football.
> 
> Yes, the punter and kicker do use there feet in American Football, however, most fans don't seem to count them as "real" football players and the NFL itself seems to be changing the rules to make them irrelevant. So I think it's high time we change the name of american football to "Players only actually doing anything for a few seconds before they take a break to chat about the next play with one another".
> 
> And who says Soccer is boring?




On that basis, lets rename soccer to "fake some injuries and jog laps around a field for two hours" ball.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 18, 2014)

Supe said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I had heard the term soccer was developed by the British. Although I thought it was to differentiate it at the time from Rugby Football. Never heard the part about about the upper/lower class thing. It still doesn't change the fact that most of the world decided it was probably a good idea to refer to the game where you use you primarily use your feet as football.
> ...


Still sounds more exciting then watching people stand around and chat for 75% of the game.


----------



## Supe (Jun 18, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...




That's still 25% more interesting than soccer.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 18, 2014)

Supe said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Wha? :huh:

By my calculations soccer is, at the very minimum, 1/3 more interesting than american football. And that's before awarding bonus points for not having to put up with commercial breaks!

+100 LOTR...

...errrrr, I mean Soccer! +100 Soccer.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 18, 2014)

No commercials= no one gives a shit to advertise cause the only people watching it live in a van, down by the river.....


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 18, 2014)

I do live down by the river...

...I guess I need to buy a van.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 18, 2014)

This conversation turned hilarious. I'm cracking up....LOL.

:lmao:


----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2014)

Give soccer SOME credit, RG.

I mean, they build the advertisements right into the uniforms (because they wouldn't make enough money otherwise to pay for them).

Someone has to pay those sissies' salaries, right? That's why the big game is always something like the Boddington Oxy-Cleans against the Toddinberry Playtex Maxi-Pads.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 19, 2014)

Riiiiiight, because no american sport would ever stoop to that level...


----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2014)

See! It takes a bad video game rendering to make racing lame.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 19, 2014)

Supe said:


> See! It takes a bad video game rendering to make racing lame.


Unfortunately, it's real






http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1658364-ranking-the-10-most-embarrassing-nascar-driver-sponsors-in-history/page/7


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

But NASCAR isn't a sport.....


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 19, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> But NASCAR isn't a sport.....


duly noted.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

And neither is this.,..,,,,


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 19, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> And neither is this.,..,,,,


Yes, because real athletes look like this


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 19, 2014)

besides, soccer is a lot less ghey than rugby, not that there's anything wrong with that...






hmy:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

Rise up!

Against soccer "players "trying to re-enact lemon party


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> opcorn:


lusone:

And yet I'm still cracking up over all this. Keep it coming! LOL


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2014)

So you were saying what about soccer?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2014)

We were saying that football is better:


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2014)

now, have you ever really seen that happen?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2014)

It's a real thing, not just a holographic government conspiracy. See here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingerie_Football_League


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> now, have you ever really seen that happen?


I have seen both. And it was wonderful.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jun 19, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > And neither is this.,..,,,,
> ...


That bottom picture shows commitment to the sport!

Do you know how many calories Lineman have to consume in order to maintain that bulky physique?

Just to clarify, your saying this sport:






is better than this sport?:






I think if ^ stood in front of you and said "We're calling it Football."

You'd say: "O.K."


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2014)

real men play lacrosse

the original American sport...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> is better than this sport?:


^ the HULK!!! GO PACK GO!!! :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2014)

envirotex said:


> real men play lacrosse
> 
> the original American sport...




Way better than soccer.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Just to clarify, your saying this sport:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes



Lumber Jim said:


> I think if ^ stood in front of you and said "We're calling it Football."
> 
> You'd say: "O.K."


That seems highly unlikely. You see, I never say *O.K.*, I use *okay* instead.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think I have ever read RW say ok to anyone. Usually just NO.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I don't think I have ever read RW say ok to anyone. Usually just NO.


Also true.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2014)

So England goes down to some country that probably doesn't even have running water!


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 20, 2014)

World Cup is the ultimate prize in soccer.

I don't get why anybody is supposed to care about Premier League, MLS, etc.

Seems a lot like following an Olympic sport in non-Olympic years.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 20, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> So England goes down to some country that probably doesn't even have running water!




Come on RG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2014)

Did I say that outloud?


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 20, 2014)

Uruguay hosted the first world cup and has won it twice. They were also the highest ranked team in the group.

They may not have running water but that doesn't stop them from being a good football team.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 20, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Uruguay hosted the first world cup and has won it twice. They were also the highest ranked team in the group.
> 
> They may not have running water but that doesn't stop them from being a good football *soccer* team.


fixt


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 20, 2014)

matt267 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Uruguay hosted the first world cup and has won it twice. They were also the highest ranked team in the group.
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder if the soccer players in the world cup have to alternate bringing snack to the games? and who is the juice box guy?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 20, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mdQgvGrhwU&amp;list=FLuvx5FEF8NH62ThDDONLaWQ&amp;index=9


----------



## akwooly (Jun 21, 2014)

Most exciting news in soccer.


http://msn.foxsports.com/soccer/story/hope-solo-arrested-for-alleged-domestic-violence-sister-nephew-062114?cmpid=tsmfb:fscom:foxsoccer


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 21, 2014)

Wait that soccer thingy is still going on?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 21, 2014)

Catch the fever brah!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2014)

Soccer... The sport of eunuch's everywhere......


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## roadwreck (Jun 23, 2014)

Well if you can't appreciate how exciting the game last night was then you really never will enjoy watching soccer.

http://www.espnfc.us/fifa-world-cup/story/1876074/united-states-2-2-portugal-varela-scores-late-equaliser-to-deny- USA


----------



## Supe (Jun 23, 2014)

Glad you could appreciate that one, Fox.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 23, 2014)

There was a soccer game yesterday?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Well if you can't appreciate how exciting the game last night was then you really never will enjoy watching soccer.
> 
> http://www.espnfc.us/fifa-world-cup/story/1876074/united-states-2-2-portugal-varela-scores-late-equaliser-to-deny- USA




I was so pissed.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 23, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you can't appreciate how exciting the game last night was then you really never will enjoy watching soccer.
> ...


It was a letdown given how the game played out, but if you told anyone going into the game that the USA would come away with a draw I think most fans would be happy to take it.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...




Very true. I actually didn't have high expectations until they scored their first goal and then of course got excited towards the end.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2014)

Supe said:


> Glad you could appreciate that one, Fox.


It should be noted that Supe gets the credit for the image above. Too funny.

I did actually hear the USA played a pretty good game yesterday. Just didn't have time to watch any of it. Either way, GO USA !!!


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 23, 2014)

I was really impressed with the crowd that was in attendance. It wasn't uncommon to hear pro-american cheering throughout the game.

USA ! USA ! USA ! USA !


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 23, 2014)

The US is the second most represented team in terms of fans at the matches (Brazil being first, of course). Also, the Ghana match was the most watched soccer match in US history (16 million viewers). That may have been exceeded by the Portugal match yesterday, but I haven't seen the numbers yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2014)

One thing I do realize when watching either this World Cup or the Olympics is the united states of America is truly the only diverse country on the planet


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> One thing I do realize when watching either this World Cup or the Olympics is the united states of America is truly the only diverse country on the planet




no it's not, it's just we are the only ones with affirmative action to ensure that our soccer team includes a representation of said diversity

(I am just trying to instigate an argument here...)


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 23, 2014)

Man, what a game last night. It's too bad the USA lost. Let's see how they fare against Germany on Thursday.

In other news, I can no longer not picture Captain Picard when I see the logo now.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 23, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> Man, what a game last night. It's too bad the USA lost.


USA didn't lose. :huh:


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > Man, what a game last night. It's too bad the USA lost.
> ...




I was sitting here thinking the same thing... in order to loose you have to have less points...


----------



## envirotex (Jun 23, 2014)

Do you have to be a super-model to play soccer for Portugal?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 23, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Do you have to be a super-model to play soccer for Portugal?




No but it helps.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 23, 2014)

Ha, I must have been falling asleep when I wrote that. No win = loss when I wrote it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 25, 2014)

&gt;http://vimeo.com/98955183


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 25, 2014)

I just thought I would show a little hometown support as the yanks prepare to storm the beaches of Brazil and take down those Nazi basterds


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 25, 2014)

This Just got more interesting: http://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/dcunited/fifa-charges-luis-suarez-for-biting-incident/2014/06/24/f899b240-fc1b-11e3-b8bf-54b8afb537b6_story.html


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 26, 2014)

Here is your excuse note for the game today.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 26, 2014)

*TIME* to give them Krauts hell!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 26, 2014)

I'd settle for a draw...or a draw in the Portugal-Ghana match. I don't care how we get through, I just want to get through.


----------



## goodal (Jun 26, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > Man, what a game last night. It's too bad the USA lost.
> ...


This is my biggest problem with soccer and hockey, for that matter. I've played and watched sports for my entire 33 years of life on this planet (I was a great point guard up to my 2nd bday). I just dont understand how you can play something for 2 hours and then end in a tie. What is the point of playing if nobody wins or loses. Granted I'm not from Brazil or Canada, so that's a strike against me for both sports, but I just cant get past that in my head. I won't play or watch a sport that may not end with a winner.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 26, 2014)

you don't end in a tie for hockey...during regular season at the end of regulation if the score is tied you each get a point, then there is extra time 4 on 4. Still tied after that then shoot out until one team wins and they get the second point. Playoffs you keep playing until someone scores in extra time.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 26, 2014)

goodal said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > MetsFan said:
> ...




What about American football? Ties are possible there as well.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 26, 2014)

And it's not like baseball games ever end in a tie...






The elimination games can't end in ties. As MP mentioned, ties in american football are possible also.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 26, 2014)

Schweinsteiger


----------



## goodal (Jun 26, 2014)

That just shows how much i know about Hockey (near nothing). Haven't ever seen or heard of a tie in football, but then again i'm not much of a football fan.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 26, 2014)

^their was a tie last season. Green bay vs vikings?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2014)

I believe so. GB fans were pretty ticked off at that. Mainly because people thing another round of over-time should be allowed to decide a winner. While I agree, the players' health factors into too I imagine.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 26, 2014)

we lost but we won....


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 26, 2014)

interestng turn of events


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2014)

So what happened then?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 26, 2014)

we lost to germany,portugal beat ghana, but the point differential with portugal went in our favor.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 26, 2014)

The first round is like regular season. Doesn't matter if you win or lose as long as you're in second place by the end of it.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 1, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uEpcfonkt4

USA USA USA USA USA


----------



## goodal (Jul 1, 2014)

I have to agree with Rick and Bubba on this one. That sounds like a cheer you hear at girls softball games. Sorry...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 1, 2014)

Tim Howard is freaking awesome. The rest...meh.


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2014)

Can we lock this thread now that USA lost and we officially can stop pretending to give a shit?


----------



## iwire (Jul 1, 2014)

lol

funny

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpVds0hDMUc

man u...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATbkx1dXJDQ


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 2, 2014)

Supe said:


> Can we lock this thread now that USA lost and we officially can stop pretending to give a shit?


No


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 2, 2014)

Am with RW. NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was a heck of a game. It is just a matter of catching the groove. I do not understand half of it yet but have learned a bit watching the games.

Am impressed with Lionel Messi (Argentina) and one of the players from Netherlands. He is an older guy but man he can play. Those guys are real athletes, you have to be to be running up and down for 90 minutes. My wife and daughter were talking about their legs last night (not theirs...the soccer players' legs). If one of those guys kicks you, it is going to hurt for a long time.

I believe that the only reason soccer has not won the favor of the American people is because the media moguls do not care to bring it to us. Reason? No TV adds can be programmed. That is not going to fly with the TV networks.

Am going to keep watching. In my little island soccer is not even third tier but it is really interesting and somehow entertaining. I mean...You have to admire a goal keeper that defends 16 shots. The guy was a cat there. It is a shame USA lost the game.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 2, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Am with RW. NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It was a heck of a game. It is just a matter of catching the groove. I do not understand half of it yet but have learned a bit watching the games.
> 
> ...


http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/07/tim-howard-wikipedia-united-states-secretary-of-defense

I saw this story this morning. pretty amusing.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 2, 2014)

goodal said:


> I have to agree with Rick and Bubba on this one. That sounds like a cheer you hear at girls softball games. Sorry...




You should say that to the Navy football team who invented it 

Tim Howard is a beast. I'm disappointed the USA lost, but they looked so good in extra time.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2014)

How can people call him the "ministry of defense" if they still lost?

team USA still lost more games than they won...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 2, 2014)

Do we still get a trophy or something? Maybe a ribbon?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 2, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^Participation


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2014)

as I watched some of the game in Vegas I notice the dissapointed look (among the faces of the non - USA people there) when the US was doing well..

so just for an instance I wanted the USA to win because it would piss off the entire rest of the planet had the US team won.. so that is the only real way I can enjoy soccer..


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 2, 2014)

matt267 said:


>


NO (sorry RW but I really couldn't resist on this one)


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 2, 2014)

Supe said:


> Can we lock this thread now that USA lost and we officially can stop pretending to give a shit?




you do realize that you don't have to come into the thread if you don't care to read what is being posted?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 2, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Tim Howard is freaking awesome. The rest...meh.


The Tim Howard memes today are great

http://cheezburger.com/284165?utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Memebase+%28Memebase%29


----------



## Supe (Jul 2, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Can we lock this thread now that USA lost and we officially can stop pretending to give a shit?
> ...




Do you have any idea how internet trolling works?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 2, 2014)

Supe said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > you do realize that you don't have to come into the thread if you don't care to read what is being posted?
> ...


I think she knows.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 2, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...




I do- however I am a contributing member to this board, not a troll, which means I do not go read the posts that I don't give a S#i+ about.... at least not very often... and when I do, I don't make asinine comments about my not giving a S#i+ ... I generally post instigating clever comments that will get people riled up about aliens, holograms or the fact that all things on the internet are truth


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 2, 2014)

^^^^Like the plane taking off from a treadmill?


----------



## Supe (Jul 2, 2014)

The World Cup is one big hologram?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> as I watched some of the game in Vegas I notice the dissapointed look (among the faces of the non - USA people there) when the US was doing well..
> 
> so just for an instance I wanted the USA to win because it would piss off the entire rest of the planet had the US team won.. so that is the only real way I can enjoy soccer..




Maybe the only reason it is so popular in the rest of the world is that the US sucks at it.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2014)

:tribe:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.espnfc.us/united-states/story/1929447/us-soccer-tv-ratings-top-nba-finals-average

*U.S. soccer ratings top NBA Finals*



> Still, Tuesday's knockout game exceeded the average viewership for the most recent World Series and NBA Finals, events that took place during prime-time when more people were home to watch.


----------

